# My Dog Ate My Remote (Pic)



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Just for those of you who don't visit the Happy Hour forum, here is a pic of my $250 Harmony 880 after my 10-month-old German Shepherd got to it while I was on vacation!










Crying is now officially allowed!


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

$250 .. now you have to decided which to replace first.. your dog or your remote


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

HOLY CRAP...

I opened the thread expecting to see the crappy TiVo PEANUT roughed up a little on the side... And then I saw an image I see only in the darkest of my dreams... In my case, the Harmony 880 cost 2.5 times as much as my dog, and if I came home to this sight in my floor... well....

Poor doggy.

Ricky


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

DesignDawg said:


> And then I saw an image I see only in the darkest of my dreams


LOL


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

Where's the picture of the dead dog?


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

damn, man. i love dogs but damn. you know beating the dog will make no difference, right?


----------



## chipworkman (Feb 4, 2006)

This is just the beginning....Wait till he gets bigger and gets mad when you leave him. He was just playing around now. Get rid of the Dog....Or learn to live with disappointment.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

My dog put a few tooth marks in our Sony TiVo remote, but nothing like this. I can imagine your face when you discovered it!


----------



## chipworkman (Feb 4, 2006)

E-bay has them for around $160.00 or so...I hope that makes it feel better.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> HOLY CRAP...
> 
> I opened the thread expecting to see the crappy TiVo PEANUT roughed up a little on the side... And then I saw an image I see only in the darkest of my dreams...
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

We found a ten-month old German Shepherd running stray near our house. I guess I know now where he came from. And I know to keep my harmony away from him.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

DavidS said:


> We found a ten-month old German Shepherd running stray near our house. I guess I know now where he came from. And I know to keep my harmony away from him.


That ranks right up there with my solution to felines.

Now offering one-way trips to the Sonoran Desert. Apply within.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

chipworkman said:


> This is just the beginning....Wait till he gets bigger and gets mad when you leave him. He was just playing around now. Get rid of the Dog....Or learn to live with disappointment.


Yea, when he gets bigger he can starting eating the HD TV.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a German Shepherd that used to chew through drywall, doors,and carpet when she was a puppy. She grew out of stuff like that after 2-1/2 years. It took almost that long to get around to fixing all the damage she did!

Even after that, she is still the best dog I could ever have hoped for. She's 12 now.

Tim


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Put this on anything that you want the pet to stay away from.
http://www.petvetdirect.com/home.as...mid=GBADPS008&itemname=Bitter+Apple+Spray+8oz
More info about Bitter Apple here. http://dogs.about.com/cs/toppicks/gr/bitter_apple_gr.htm


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

I usually call cats and dogs biological speed bumps. 

*This is not a suggestion, just a comment.*


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like a good reason to me not to buy a $250 remote with pets in the house. I'm happy with my peanut remote and every once in a while I dig out my 'One for All' URC-6131. Cost: $15.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> Sounds like a good reason to me not to buy a $250 remote with pets in the house. I'm happy with my peanut remote and every once in a while I dig out my 'One for All' URC-6131. Cost: $15.


Yeah, I don't think I'd be leaving a $250 remote where a dog could get it...but that's just me. But like DKerr said, I wouldn't have a $250 remote to begin with.

{{{ Remote version of monster cables }}}


----------



## pedullaman (Sep 2, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Put this on anything that you want the pet to stay away from.
> http://www.petvetdirect.com/home.as...mid=GBADPS008&itemname=Bitter+Apple+Spray+8oz
> More info about Bitter Apple here. http://dogs.about.com/cs/toppicks/gr/bitter_apple_gr.htm


We tried everything with my Border Collie when she was a puppie, bitter apple, lemon juice, tabasco she basically laughed at us and kept right on chewing. She actually seemed to like the lemon juice!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

rifleman69 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'd be leaving a $250 remote where a dog could get it...but that's just me. But like DKerr said, I wouldn't have a $250 remote to begin with.
> 
> {{{ Remote version of monster cables }}}


Well, when I got the remote, I made it a rule that it got left out of reach so this wouldn't happen. It worked fine until we hired a student to dog-sit while we were away on a cruise and he just went to the bathroom and left it within reach!

He offered to pay for its replacement, but that was before I told him how much it was!!

The dog is AKC registered and is my baby, so there's no question of getting rid of him. I guess I just learned a valuable lesson.

Now if he'd just chew the student........


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> {{{ Remote version of monster cables }}}


WRONG. No one in here is bragging about how awesome they are for having an expensive remote. Some (many) people need or find it quite convenient to have a remote with the features of a Harmony. No, your TiVo peanut and $15 remotes will NOT do everything a Harmony can. Why can't you just leave your biases and ignorance out of it?

Ricky

(edited for heat of flames)


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

DesignDawg said:


> WRONG. No one in here is bragging about how awesome they are for having an expensive remote. Some (many) people need or find it quite convenient to have a remote with the features of a Harmony. No, your TiVo peanut and $15 remotes will NOT do everything a Harmony can. Why can't you just leave your biases and ignorance out of it?
> 
> Ricky
> 
> (edited for heat of flames)


Guess I'm not out a $250 remote, either


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

Dkerr24 said:


> Guess I'm not out a $250 remote, either


You're so awesome, though.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/programs/dog-whisperer.html


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

My German Sheppard puppy keeps grabbing my TiVo "peanut" remotes.

She never bothers any of the other remotes, only the TiVo ones.

I think they're shaped just a bit too much like a bone. 

She has yet to render one inoperative but they have some tooth marks!

The Harmony remotes also are "bone" shaped!

I've been thinking of getting a Harmony. I think I'll wait until my dog is fully broken of chewing on them though. (She's already getting noticeably better.)

The _good_ thing about German Sheppards is that they're smart, and fairly easy to train.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a white 1 year german shepard that has his signature on my Harmony 880. No where near the damage of the OP. My avatar was actually a pitcure of him. But, Mr. Bott politely removed it.  Oh well, rules are rules.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

another reason to get a cat!


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> another reason to get a cat!


Or maybe not. I just noticed last night that my cat had been chewing on my Xbox 360 power supply cable that lays across the floor behind the TV. Luckily the cable is pretty thick and strong and her teeth didn't make it all the way through to the wire. If I was home I'd add another pic to this thread to keep it alive with pet damaged electronics.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

newsposter said:


> another reason to get a cat!


But there is cat pee! That stuff is bio hazard level 3!


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Send the pic to the Logitech folks along with an e-mail explaining what happened and asking if there's anything they can do.

They're good people - wouldn't surprise me if they did something to help you out.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

dagap said:


> Send the pic to the Logitech folks along with an e-mail explaining what happened and asking if there's anything they can do.
> 
> They're good people - wouldn't surprise me if they did something to help you out.


Might be good for a laugh if nothing else!


----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2003)

chipworkman said:


> This is just the beginning....Wait till he gets bigger and gets mad when you leave him. He was just playing around now. Get rid of the Dog....Or learn to live with disappointment.


Very true! We had a labrador retriever that we kept in the kitchen while we were at work.....she chewed up the TV stand and ate the knobs off the stove. Borrowing a line from the late, great Rodney Dangerfield, this dog's favorite bone was in my leg!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

He was trying to tell you he preferred a MX remote!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cptodd said:


> But there is cat pee! That stuff is bio hazard level 3!


Only if it gets on the carpet. In the litter box it's harmless. And sure beats opening the door X times a day to let an animal out 

cat hasn't touched my sony vl900 yet thankfully.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

dagap said:



> Send the pic to the Logitech folks along with an e-mail explaining what happened and asking if there's anything they can do.
> 
> They're good people - wouldn't surprise me if they did something to help you out.


I'd be half tempted to do the same thing. Offer logitech the pics and say they can use it in a marketing schtick. Then who knows, you might get one for free.

Couldn't hurt.

:up:


----------



## tomo_kun (Sep 8, 2003)

Re: Bitter Apple Spray.

Some animals LOVE it. It really doesnt taste bad at all.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> WRONG. No one in here is bragging about how awesome they are for having an expensive remote. Some (many) people need or find it quite convenient to have a remote with the features of a Harmony. No, your TiVo peanut and $15 remotes will NOT do everything a Harmony can. Why can't you just leave your biases and ignorance out of it?
> 
> Ricky
> 
> (edited for heat of flames)


I don't need one remote to control everything, I rarely ever use the DVD remote unless we're watching a DVD...only ever use the TV remote to change the aspect ratio of the tv if I ever need to, so that's out. Now I have a stereo remote and the peanut, definitely able to change the volume/channel with ease.

Different strokes for different folks. Some of us can get by fine with the different remotes with ease...and some of us can't. It's obvious which one you are.

{{{ getting pissed at others on the net }}}


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. Some of us can get by fine with the different remotes with ease...and some of us can't. It's obvious which one you are.


Is it? Or maybe it's his wife? Or his 4yr old kid? Or his mother-in-law? Or his babysitters?

I've a Harmony. I can explain it to the babysitter in 30 seconds. "Put in a DVD and press Watch Movie". Verses "turn on the TV with this remove, then press Input on the same remote until the TV says "Component 1". Put in a DVD, then press Play on this other remote. Pause, FF, Rew are here.

You want surround with that? Press "Watch DVD Surround". The TV turns on and switches input to Component 1. The AV receiver turns on and switches input to DVD. The DVD player starts playing. The buttons on my Harmony now control the volume on the AV receiver, the motion of the DVD player (FF, REW, Pause, etc), and the TV's aspect ratio.

You want XM music via D*? Press "Listen to Sat". The TV turns off, the AV receiver turns on, selects the correct input source, and switches modes to 5-channel stereo. The HDTivo switches to channel 825. Prefer a different station? Use the remote's LCD to scroll through the available music channels and select the one you want.

I like it. YMMV.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

Hmm, this thread is getting a bit off topic..

Let's meet somewhere in the middle and try a $100 Harmony..
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4302606

I have that one but the Xbox 360 version.

I haven't tried putting TV channels into the LCD of the Harmony, how do you do that? And how do you make it switch to a certain channel automatically when you press "Listen to Sat" to hear music?

By the way, I was fine with multiple remotes too, only ocassionaly needing to grab one or the other, but now that they are all put up in a box somewhere and I only ever have to reach for the Harmony.. I'm in love.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

>>> I haven't tried putting TV channels into the LCD of the Harmony, how do you do that? <<<

Setup Content. Here's how I created a Listen to Sat activity with certain channels displayed on the LCD:

Add an activity
Watch Television
Listen to Satellite
On the TV channels screen, select DirecTV and "All" channels
Check the channels you want to see. Click the channel name and rename them so they're shorter.

>>> And how do you make it switch to a certain channel automatically when you press "Listen to Sat" to hear music? <<<

At the bottom of the Harmony setup webscreen where you select the channels, there's a combobox labeled "Choose the channel that you wish to see when you turn on the television".


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

newsposter said:


> another reason to get a cat!


negative, if you were the size of a bug your cat would eat you and your dog would know you.


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

TomK said:


> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/programs/dog-whisperer.html


There you go it would be cheaper to hire Cesar Millan.


----------



## slacker9876 (Sep 1, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Just for those of you who don't visit the Happy Hour forum, here is a pic of my $250 Harmony 880 after my 10-month-old German Shepherd got to it while I was on vacation!
> 
> Crying is now officially allowed!


 I feel your pain brother. I went to Couer d'Alene this summer and came home to a chowed 676 AND peanut. Our housesitter has been terminated, but be kept the Husky puppy that did it!


----------



## peterl1365 (Jun 1, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Crying is now officially allowed!


If you bought that remote with a credit card, you may be able to file a claim. The credit card companies don't advertise it anymore, but some of them still have their "Buyer's Assurance" programs that protect you against accidental loss or damage. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

peterl1365 said:


> If you bought that remote with a credit card, you may be able to file a claim. The credit card companies don't advertise it anymore, but some of them still have their "Buyer's Assurance" programs that protect you against accidental loss or damage. Might be worth a try.


Unfortunately not an option. I used gift cards bought with hotel points (only way I could justify spending that much on a remote).

I'm taking my time as money is tight after the vacation and looking at options before replacing the remote. Donations will be accepted at .......................


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> I'm taking my time as money is tight after the vacation and looking at options before replacing the remote. Donations will be accepted at .......................


Again, at least send an e-mail to the Harmony folks at Logitech.

Those people bend over backwards for their customers. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if they shipped you a new one.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is a $50 rebate form for an 880 that is good for purchase made from 1/19 thru 4/25. Hopefully it will help ease the pain.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I sent an email, but haven't heard anything from them.

Thanks for the form, Moxie. I'm also trying to decide whether to get another 880 or maybe one of the cheaper Harmonies - anyone got any comments?


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> I'm also trying to decide whether to get another 880 or maybe one of the cheaper Harmonies - anyone got any comments?


We have a couple of 680's here and are really happy with them - they're a great match to DirecTivo. I've been thinking about getting 880's to replace them, but haven't convinced myself that it's worth it.

Fish Man - there's a reason why the Tivo remote is peanut shaped like the Harmony


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Well, here is the reply I got from Harmony. I don't think I need their help on "customizing my remote", the dog did that for me without it!

Of couse I can contact them if I have any "qeustions".



> Dear Tony,
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry about your Harmony Remote
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

I know this is going to sound completely stupid but does the remote still function? I can see from the picture that the screen is cracked, but I don't see and real board damage (can't tell about the flat pack on top). I have repaired and seen things worse then that still function. Just more curiousity then anything.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> Just for those of you who don't visit the Happy Hour forum, here is a pic of my $250 Harmony 880 after my 10-month-old German Shepherd got to it while I was on vacation!
> 
> Crying is now officially allowed!


How about a picture of the dog.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Kanyon71 said:


> I know this is going to sound completely stupid but does the remote still function? I can see from the picture that the screen is cracked, but I don't see and real board damage (can't tell about the flat pack on top). I have repaired and seen things worse then that still function. Just more curiousity then anything.


One word....No.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Just got another reply from Logitech.

The short form is they've offered me a replacement for $75 in S&H. Not bad, eh?


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

They just replied again out of the blue or you sent them another email? Decent deal though, I'd probably jump on it.


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> Just got another reply from Logitech.
> 
> The short form is they've offered me a replacement for $75 in S&H. Not bad, eh?


Awesome. Keep this on top of the TV when you're not at home or something. (Suspended from the ceiling fan, maybe?) 

Ricky


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

fareal said:


> They just replied again out of the blue or you sent them another email? Decent deal though, I'd probalby jump on it.


Out of the blue - it was attached to the previous answer. I really wasn't looking for anything from them as it's my fault not theirs, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## m17_jeff (Jul 12, 2005)

Now you know how much it costs Logitech to make the thing... Id say somewhere far less then $75... Talk about markup... But then again people buy em...


----------



## turbotwo (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Guindalf anyways to see that pix again? Please post the link again!!! My 1st post and here I am asking to look at the pic.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## dbish (Aug 30, 2004)

m17_jeff said:
 

> Now you know how much it costs Logitech to make the thing... Id say somewhere far less then $75... Talk about markup... But then again people buy em...


Don't forget that it's not just the cost of manufacturing. They need to recoup their R&D expenses and their ongoing expenses of programmers to update the Harmony programming pages and support people for customer calls. How many remotes do they need to sell to pay for 1 programmer?

I'm not saying they are not making a good profit margin. I'm just saying it's not as good as $75 cost versus $250 sell price. They still have to pay all the development costs AND make money. They are a public company in business to make money if I'm not mistaken. It is not against the law to make money is it? If the market will bear the price, they would be fools to not charge the most they could. Obviously enough people feel it is worth $250 or they would not have developed it.

If you could sell a $100 television for $1000 would you? Of course you would and you would pocket the $900 profit. Why is it a bad thing if a company does this? If you think it's a rip, don't buy it!

Having said all that, I LOVE my 660 but not sure I would spend the $$ on the 880.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

One for All 8811 and a JP1 cable makes a pretty good universal for a TiVo family. I set one up for Dad's home theater. 

I have an Orion MX850 and our small dog has bad teeth. LOL


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Update time:

I just called Logitech and they are sending me a new remote for the said $75. No hassle - I just gave them my payment details and they said it would be ordered today and I should get it within 5-10 working days.

I did mention the problem I (and some others) am having with the base not charging and she told me that I was getting a whole new remote in the box, so I shouldn't hav that problem. However, if I do, to call and they would send me another one.

I think I said this before, but great customer service - especially for something that is not their fault.


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> Update time:
> 
> I just called Logitech and they are sending me a new remote for the said $75. No hassle - I just gave them my payment details and they said it would be ordered today and I should get it within 5-10 working days.
> 
> ...


Thats extremely cool of them. Makes for a happy customer which makes for more sales. Every mouse and keyboard I personally own is Logitech as a matter of fact I ahave been waiting for their new V400 Laser Notebook mouse to actually ship to replace my current Logitech Notebook mouse. I have been considering the Harmony 880 for some time and hearing news like this just helps cement my decision to purchase it. Not often in the tech world today when you hear good things like this. Who knows maybe a pic of your remote will be part of the new warranty/marketing PDF - It's covered even if the dog eats it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone try an 890 yet?


----------



## Kanyon71 (Feb 13, 2003)

newsposter said:


> anyone try an 890 yet?


LOL I am having a hard time with $250 I can't imagine dropping $400 on a remote.


----------



## m17_jeff (Jul 12, 2005)

From what I have read people are having mass issues with the 890
See the discussions here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/list.cgi
Of course it could just be that you only hear about the ones having problems...

dbish: Ohh I agree its a awesome product... Worth every penny. I just picked up a 628 for $49. Im loving this thing.... Sooo each sooo customizable... It basically dos what Ive been wanting every other universal remote to do... Finally I have gotten rid of ALL the other remotes...


----------



## turbotwo (Sep 22, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> LOL I am having a hard time with $250 I can't imagine dropping $400 on a remote.


I picked one up from ecost for about 170 before rebate. After rebate you're looking at a price tag of 120.00 plus 1.99 s/h. 
Was sorta disappointed with the charging base and the battery not making good contact. Actually had to use cardboard to push the battery against the contacts. Other than that I found it too cluttered and no way to use without feeling for the buttons like the peanut remote from Tivo.

Hmmmmm looks like their price went up to 199 now.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

turbotwo said:


> Was sorta disappointed with the charging base and the battery not making good contact. Actually had to use cardboard to push the battery against the contacts.


This is a known problem that I raised with the CSR I spoke to. She told me that some remotes have this issue and to contact them if the new replacement does and they will send another one. Call them on 1-866-291-1505, option 2 and let them know. I'm sure they'll send another base for free.


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> This is a known problem that I raised with the CSR I spoke to. She told me that some remotes have this issue and to contact them if the new replacement does and they will send another one. Call them on 1-866-291-1505, option 2 and let them know. I'm sure they'll send another base for free.


Indeed they will. I have actually received two of them. One for the call I made about it, and another for the email I sent following up on the call. Oops! 

Ricky


----------



## Kate Logitech (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, my name is Kate and Im with Logitech. I just wanted to provide a quick update re: Harmony.

Logitech Harmony recently made changes to our customer service policy and we wanted to make sure that you have the most up-to-date information for your readers. You may want to update your Web site to reflect these changes.

Historically we have encouraged our customers to contact us by telephone when they have questions. As more and more people choose Logitech Harmony, however, we have developed more efficient ways to support our valued customers.

Beginning December 1, new Harmony customers have free, unlimited access to phone support for the first 60 days after theyve created an account to set up their Harmony remote. (With the purchase of each additional remote, Harmony customers will have 60 days of additional phone support from the date of purchase.) 

Those whove had an account for their Harmony remote longer than 60 days will continue to have access to online help, the forums and responses through e-mail submission in the Harmony software, but not phone support. 

To save time and provide clear answers to a whole range of questions, weve created an active community forum, bringing together Logitech employees and Harmony users to answer questions publicly so that everyone can benefit from the answers. The forums have already resolved hundreds of troubleshooting questions. 

Weve also continued to build our online help, with user manuals and FAQs that allow people to find the answers to their how-to questions with a quick search  without having to wait on hold. And theyre all easily accessible through Harmony software.

If you have questions about our customer service policy, join the discussion on our online community forum through your Harmony software or at logitech.com/support.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Feed your dog dogfood so it wont eat your logitech remote.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I had no idea Katie was an owner of the company!


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

This thread gave me an idea for a new insurance. Pet and child electronics insurance.
It would cover the occasional PB&J sammich in the dvd player and chewed remotes.:up:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

rolybert said:


> This thread gave me an idea for a new insurance. Pet and child electronics insurance.
> It would cover the occasional PB&J sammich in the dvd player and chewed remotes.:up:


it has to be out there. We just dont know about it. .

i did ask my friend how much her cell insurance was and she said 5 a month..i said wow after ur 2 year contract u coulda bought another phone with cash!


----------



## schell (Jan 24, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Just for those of you who don't visit the Happy Hour forum, here is a pic of my $250 Harmony 880 after my 10-month-old German Shepherd got to it while I was on vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecost.com has that remote for 99$ right now, amazon 134$, I thought about buying one last week, I saw as low as 79$ shipped


----------

